# AM I TOO LATE?



## ladygarmadone17 (Sep 22, 2020)

Am I too late to make a change
Am I too late to wonder and
Wander about this spatial backdrop
Of Absolutely
Nothing, but still feeling like
Home

Am I too late to get back into writing
Am I too late to even continue pursuit of my dreams
Am I too late to ever make them real 
Am I too late to see my life reform back to the way it was
Before we were told to stay safe and hidden
Behind closed doors of our habitual facilities
Victims for a worthy cause

Am I too late to mature when I’m mostly insecure
Am I too late to mend a broken promise 
Am I too late to maintain social contact
Am I too late to spend time with my boyfriend
Am I too late to spend time with my online friends
Am I too late to spend time with my best friends in real life
Am I too late to spend time with my mom
Am I too late to spend time with family altogether

Am I too late to see my world currently falling apart
Am I too late to try to speak up
For what I believe in
Even if it’s not in your best interest
Or lack thereof

No 
You can’t go back
On a technical difficulty 
And do your life over
You do you
But in a different way
Just for now
Until we’re in the clear

Still
It’s never too late
To do all this and more
If only you had the courage
To set yourself 
free


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcallaci (Sep 22, 2020)

Am I too late to give a critique in this upside down world where isolation is becoming the norm, it's never too late to free oneself from the fears that our lives are in free-fall. All we need is the courage to do it, as it's never too late to turn the world upright. - this is what I got from your poetic rant. 

I like the message. It could use a little tightening up.

warmest
bob


----------



## Pulse (Sep 22, 2020)

ladygarmadone17 

Your anaphora create a breathless poem.

You have used one of the idioms  that irritates me most: 'best interest'.  I like the ironic way you comment 'or lack thereof' in the next line.  In my opinion those who tell others what their best interests are have rarely asked that person what they are interested in.  Therefore they should mind their own interests.

Keep breathing.


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Sep 22, 2020)

Lol I try [emoji28] thanks again Bob and Pulse for your honest critiques 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes, I would say you have plenty of time 

Why do you capitalise 'Time' sometimes? It has me looking for significance, but I am not at all sure there is any.


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Oct 2, 2020)

What do you mean by that Olly? Sorry, I’m confused as to your response. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## codyrobi613 (Oct 2, 2020)

Great thoughtful poem!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 2, 2020)

ladygarmadone17 said:


> What do you mean by that Olly? Sorry, I’m confused as to your response.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



First, I don't think it is ever too late, I am answering the direct question, but I suppose I should have said no rather than yes, I was thinking yes you have time though, not no you are not too late

Otherwise, in the third stanza where all the lines start 'Am I too late' lines five and six are different, 'Am I Too late', with a capital letter for the word 'Too', is that significant at all? I can't see why it should.


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Oct 2, 2020)

Me neither. I’m definitely gonna correct that error as it was not intentional. 
Still thanks for your honest critique. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 3, 2020)

No, jump up on the cart - Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------

